# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Marrëveshja e Zogut me Pashiçin e Serbisë për aneksimin e Shqipërisë

## Dasius

Ky është një dokument që gjendet në Arkivin Qëndror Shtetëror. Fondi Nr 253, dosja 105, fleta 2, 4-5, viti 1924.
Ky dokument është botuar gjithashtu në librin me titull "Italia e Albania 1924 - 1927" nga P. Pastorelli, botuar në Firence në vitin 1967. f. 221.

Marrëveshja u nënshkrua në gusht të vitit 1924, mes Kryeministrit serb Pashiç dhe Ahmet Zogut, kur ky i fundit kishte gjetur strehim në Jugosllavi i përzënë nga forcat e revolucionit demokratik të udhëhequra nga Fan Noli.

Përmbajtja e marrëveshjes e përmbleshur.

*1. Shqipëria angazhohet t'i bashkohet Jugosllavisë me bashkim personal

2. Kryetar i shtetit Shqiptar do të jetë Ahmet Zogu që më vonë do të njohë dinastinë e Karagjeorgjeviçëve.

3. Qeveria Jugosllave, me gjithë mjetet politike dhe ushtarake, do të njohë Ahmet Zogun si kryetar shteti...dhe do t'i japë të një të ardhur vjetore.

4. Ministria Shqiptare e Luftës anullohet dhe Shqipëria heq dorë që të ketë një ushtri kombëtare.

5. Shqipëria do të mbajë një gjindarmëri për mbajtjen e qetësisë së brendshme, ku do të bëjnë pjesë ede oficera Rusë të Vrangelit si dhe oficera Serbë, sipas nenit 6-7.

8. Parashikohet bashkimi doganor dhe liri e plotë për import-ekzportin.

9. Sipas këtij neni Shqipëria heq dorë nga pasja e përfaqësive diplomatike, pasi këtë të drejtë do ta ushtrojë Jugosllavia.

10. Qeveria Shqiptare duhet të deklarojë pranë konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Paris që tërheq çdo pretendim të saj për sovranitetin mbi Manastirin e Shën Naumit dhe lokalitetet e Vermoshit e Kelmendit, që mbeten në zotërimin e Jugosllavisë.

11. Ky nen bën fjalë për varësinë e Kishës Ortodokse dhe të Myftinisë shqiptare nga Jugosllavia.

12. Qeveria Shqiptare mbahet larg nga një politikë ngushtësisht kombëtare dhe nuk do të interesohet për elementin Shqiptar jashtë kufijëve të saj. Ajo impenjohet veç kësaj që të mos pranojë në tokën e saj Kosovarët dhe elementë të tjerë që njihen ose dyshohen për ndjenjat e tyre si kundërshtarë të politikës jugosllave.

13. Më rast lufte me fqinjët; Bullgarinë dhe Greqinë, qeveria Jugosllave ka të drejtën të rekrutojë në Shqipëri një ushtri prej 25.000 vetë për t'i përdorur për interesat e saj.

14. Nëse Shqipëria sulmohet nga Greqia dhe Italia, Jugosllavia ka të drejtë të fusë ushtritë e saj në territorin Shqiptar.

15. Qeveria Shqiptare nuk mund t'i deklarojë luftë asnjë shteti pa pëlqimin preventiv të Jugosllavisë.*

Ja ku e keni, e zeza mbi të bardhë. Ky dokument ka qenë i mbyllur për 50 vjetë sipas ligjit për disa dokumente të veçanta dhe për këtë nuk kishin djeni as regjimi komunist me Enver Hoxhën në krye.

Ky satrap e pehlivan, palaço e dallkauk i politikës shqiptare tërë jetën mendoi për veten dhe familjen e tij e asnjë herë për popullin shqiptar.

Një bulevard kreysor në Tiranë mban emrin e këtij kryetradhtari, konsiderohet si elitë nga disa dhe pronat që qeveria e Shefqet Vërlacit ia sekuestroi në korrik të 1939, i janë kthyer. I është bërë dhuratë të birit ish pallati i mbretit në Tiranë nga Sali Pordha, pronë e Toptanasve, që ai e mbante dikur me qera.

Kushtetuta e monarkisë thotë:
Mbreti nuk lejohet të largohet prej vendit të vet, përndryshe humbet fronin.

Ky është mbreti juaj.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Si mund te gjejme nje copy te orgjinalit ju lutem?

----------


## jessi89

Skandal,nqs eshte e vertet.

----------


## Brari

ky dokument jo vetem nga enveri por nga cdo historian eshte ditur o dausi..
pse pallavrazon qe paska qen sekret.

megjithate mire eshte te sjellesh fotokopjen.. e origjinalit qe te jesh ne rregull..

kryesore eshte se Zogu nuk ju permbajt asaj marreveshjeje..
se Zogu permirsoj teresin teritoriale te shqiperise duke ja bashkuar atdheut nje krahin si vermoshi me fshtrat rreth tij.. si shkembim me manastirir e shen Naumit.
se zogu krijoj shtetin shqiptar shum me te mire  se i enverit..
se i shkolloj mijra djem te popullit brenda e jasht vendit ..ne universitetet me te mira te botes..
se krijoj ligje e tjera gjera qe skemi koh ti themi..

----------


## ganimet

O ju lutem mose bini pre e tradhtis se serbis.Si e ka dit qfar po shkruan  ne ate dukument ..i ngrati Zog e kishte gajle si me pshtu koken ,ai perkthyesi  mund ta ket pyet pse iku kur do kthehesh  ,a ta kanda pasulin me mish ,mish orizin  etj ,etj.

Mbreti ime akoma do mbetesh nuk me bejn dredhit e serbit te dyshoj ne patriotizmin e njati burri.

----------


## Dasius

Dokumenti ndodhet në arkivën e shtetit tonë në gjuhën shqipe. Në fillim të temës është postuar se ku ndodhet.

Përveç tradhtisë së mësipërme ja dhe bilanci i pushtetit të Ahmet Bej Zogoll Pordhës, këtij politikani prostitutë:

Mbytja e ekonomisë fshatare
Zhvatje e burimeve natyrore nga shoqëritë e huaja kapitaliste
Luftë dhe presion i vazhdueshëm kundër kapitalit dhe borgjezisë vendase
Paaftësi për të kryer reforma në bujqësi për shkak të sistemit të prapambetur feudal
Prona çifligare. Çifligu i Divjakës dhe Karavastasë (çiflig shtetëror) dhuruar Ahmet Zogut.

Grabitje të pronës shtetërore.
Importe të mëdha të drithërave dhe të produkteve ushqimore.
Eksport të lëndës së parë, jo për tepricë prodhimi por për fitime personale në dëm të popullatës vendase.
Eksport i drithërave të vendit dhe import i drithërave nga jashtë.
Krijimi Bankës së Shtetit e dhënë me koncesion kapitalit Italian.
Politika të pafundme antipopullore.
Favorizim i kapitalit të huaj (kryesisht atij Italian) në dëm të kapitalit vendas.
Zhytje e shtetit Shqiptar në borxhe me Italinë Fashiste.
Kriza ekonomike të njëpasnjëshme.
Paaftësi për të menaxhuar fatkeqësitë natyrore siç qe thatësira e vitit 1931.
Buxhete parazitare.
Administratë e fryrë jo efikase.
Sistem anarkik taksash.
Zhvlerësim i frikshëm i monedhës vendase.
Ekspansion i kapitalit Italian dhe nënshtrim i plotë i Zogut ndaj Italisë.
Zi buke.
Përhapje e papunësisë.
Revolta, greva dhe protesta të shumta.
Pengesa të vazhdueshme në zgjerimin dhe rritjen e institucioneve të arsimit nga qeveria e Zogut.

Hedhja poshtë e revolucionit demokratik me ndihmën e Feudalëve dhe ushtrisë serbe (armiqve tanë të betuar).
I vetëshpallur Mbret në mënyrë të paligjshme.
55 tentativa për vrasje nda personit të tij. Mbret që vinte vërdallë me pistoletë se kishte frikë.
Disa dhjetëra atdhetarë e intelektualë të burgosur ose të eliminuar.
2% të buxhetit të shtetit e përdorte për shpenzimet e veta personale.
Arka e shtetit e vjedhur.
Dhuruar Shën Naumi mbretërisë Jugosllave si shenjë mirënjohjeje që e sollën në pushtet. Shitje e atdheut me para në dorë.
Braktisje e atdheut në rast lufte (tradhtia më e lartë, dënohej nga kushtetuta monarkiste).
Krejt i shpërfillur nga qeveria Angleze për të qenë element domethënës në ngjarjet e luftës së dytë botërore.
I biri Leka  një puç shteti i mbetur në tentativë e pastaj i dëbuar. 

Asnjë kënetë e tharë, asnjë tokë e re buke e hapur.
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në transport.
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në shfrytëzimin e mineraleve.
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në elektrifikim
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në shëndetësi
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në blegtori e bujqësi.
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në arsim.
Pak ose aspak zhvillim në shkencë dhe kulturë (as që bëhej fjalës)
Kushtet e jetesës së fshatarësisë nuk u përmirësuan asnjëherë.
E shumë, e shumë të tjera.

Cila ishte gjendja e të ashtuquajturit shtet i përparuar në kohën e Zogut????
Shteti i zogut nuk zotëronte as 20% të territorit shqiptar pasi shumica e krahinave ose ishin pronë e çifligarëve ose ishin pronë e bajraktarëve, të cilët as nuk donin me ia dit për shtet. Ja disa të dhëna:

E gjithë toka në qarkun e Elbasanit ishte e ndarë mes 8 vetëve:
Shefqet Vërlaci 6000 ha
Ibrahim Pasha 4000 ha
Dervish Bej Biçaku 1000 ha
Fuad Nuredini 1000 ha
Ibrahim Hastopalli 1000 ha
Ahmet Hastopalli 1000 ha

E gjithë toka në qarku e Beratit ishte e ndarë mes 5 vetave:
Hysen bej Vrioni 7500 ha
Kreman Bej Vrioni e vëllezër 5000 ha
Qemal bej Vrioni e vëllezër 5000 ha
Sami bej Vrioni 5000 ha
Iljaz Bej Vrioni 3500 ha
Të gjithë bashkë 26.000 ha

Të tjerë çifligarë të mëdhenj që zotëronin krahina të tëra ishin Toptanasit - Tiranë-Durrës, Jukajt e Bushatajt - Shkodër, Qytezajt e Panaritët  Korçë, Vlorajt  Vlorë, etj.

Janë të gjitha të dokumentuara. 

Zotërinj! Nuk mbulohet M.U.T.I me SH.U.RR.Ë!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Meiguri edhe him gova e ka ditë këtë marrveshje , dhe ka bo një të tillë me milloshin!

Sa i përket zhvillimit të shtetit, nuk ka faj mbreti , se Shqipëria kishte dalur nga një okupim shkullorë dhe u përpoq që të krijohet një feudalizëm , sepse , kapitalizmi ishte dicka e paaritshme për Shqipërin e asaj kohe.

Mjafton marrëvshja për shën Naumin për tradhti , e kjo qëndron!
Unë e qortoi mbretin edhe për atë se ka rrëzuar Nolin , kjo nuk i falet!*

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!BAC, U KRYMB!
PO TENTOJN TA NGULFATIN VETVENDOSJE! QË NË FILLIM KOMUNISTAT TITISTO-ENVERISTO-RUGOVIST!*

----------


## Marinari

Kjo është marrëveshja tjetër antikombëtare e Esat Pashë Toptanit me Nikolla Pashiqin në kurriz të Shqipërisë !


Marrëveshja Nikolla Pashiq - Esat Pashë Toptani e 17 shtatorit të vitit 1914

Pasi që me dëshirën e zotit të dy popujt, serb dhe shqiptar e banojnë një territor, vetvetiu janë të detyruar nga ngjarjet historike të jetojnë në paqe dhe miqësi, të ndihmohen reciprokisht dhe bashkërisht të mbrohen. Që të plotësohet dëshira e zotit dhe urtësia politike, paria - përfaqësuesit e të dy popujve janë pajtuar ta bëjnë këtë marrëveshje:

1 Serbia dhe Shqipëria lidhin midis tyre paqe të përjetshme dhe miqësi. Do t´i shmangen si njëra ashtu edhe tjetra që të mos ofendojnë dhe dëmtojnë interesat dhe nderin e palës tjetër.

2. Serbia dhe Shqipëria marrin mbi vete detyrë dhe obligime, që prej tani mos të bëjnë marrëveshje me cilin do shtet tjetër në dëm të interesave dhe zhvillimit të palës tjetër, dhe kurrë me askënd mos të bëjë marrëveshje kundër mikut dhe aleatit të vet.

3. Serbia merr mbi vete obligim ta ndihmojë rregullimin e Shqipërisë në frymën e vetive popullore dhe të nevojave të kombit shqiptar, duke pasë parasysh veçoritë e fiseve që janë zhvilluar gjatë historisë.

4. Po ashtu Serbia merr mbi vete obligim ta ndihmojë formimin e Këshillit Kombëtar Shqiptar, ku do të jenë të përfaqësuara të gjitha fiset. Këshilli do të ketë fuqi ligjdhënëse dhe do t´i emërojë gjyqtarët e popullit.

5. Të dy palët janë dakorduar që për sundimtar të Shqipërisë ta njohin atë shqiptar, të cilin do ta zgjedhë Kuvendi i madh popullor i përbërë nga dy përfaqësues të fiseve më të mëdha dhe nga një i fiseve më të vogla.

6. Nëse do të zgjidhet Esat Pasha, ose çdo shqiptar tjetër i aftë dhe i denjë, atëherë të dy palët obligohen që bashkërisht t´i nxjerrin tre kandidatë dhe atë që do ta zgjedhë Këshilli i madh popullor, atë ta njohin dhe ta përkrahin të dy palët.

7. Për t´u siguruar miqësia e përjetshme dhe aleanca midis Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë, ata që tani janë dakorduar për doganën e përbashkët, mbrojtjen e përbashkët, përfaqësinë e përbashkët ndaj vendeve tjera si dhe për mjetet e përbashkëta të komunikacionit.

8. Nëse e kërkon nevoja, për ruajtjen e miqësisë dhe aleancës së përbashkët si dhe kontakteve të drejtëpërdrejta për mbrojtjen e të dy shteteve, do të themelohet me kohë një trup i përbashkët që do të kujdeset për zhvillimin dhe ekzistimin e enteve të përbashkëta.

9. Krerët shqiptarë marrin mbi vete obligim se në territorin e vet nuk do të durojnë kurrfarë agjitacioni kundër Serbisë dhe qetësisë së saj, dhe se do t´u lejojnë të krishterëve predikimin e lirë të besimit dhe mësimit në dialektin me të cilin flasin.

10. Kufiri definitiv midis Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë do të caktohet nga një komision që do të përbëhet nga një numër përfaqësuesish serbë e Shqiptarë.

11. Shqipëria merr mbi vete obligim se nuk do t´i kundërshtojë Serbisë në ndërtimin e hekurudhës së Adriatikut deri në Durrës, pasi që kjo të marrë obligim që t´ua kompensojë pronarëve për tokën që ua merr për nevoja të hekurudhës.

12. Që të mund t´i paguaj shpenzimet rreth sendërtimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje Serbia obligohet të japë nga 50. 000 dinarë në muaj, deri sa të zgjidhet sundimtari. Pasi të zgjidhet ky, do të bëhet një marrëveshje e posaçme për pagesën e shpenzimeve për nevoja të enteve të përbashkëta.

13. Ushtria serbe nuk guxon të kalojë kufirin serbo - shqiptar, po ashtu edhe ushtria shqiptare, ose njerëz të armatosur, nuk guxojnë të kalojnë në tokat e Serbisë.

14. Kjo marrëveshje është arritur tani midis përfaqësuesve të Serbisë dhe përfaqësuesit të Shqipërisë Esat pashës, kurse më vonë do të vërtetohet nga sundimtarët e Serbisë dhe të Shqipërisë, kur të zgjidhet ky.

15. Përfaqësuesi i Shqipërisë, Esat Pasha, pranon mbi vete obligimin se nuk do të punojë asgjë kundër përmbajtjes së kësaj marrëveshjeje dhe se gjithnjë në marrëveshje dhe me besnikëri do të punojë me përfaqësuesin e Serbisë, pa marrë parasysh se kush do të caktohet nga ana e Serbisë.

Në Nish, më 17 shtator 1914.
Në emër të Shqipërisë dhe të popullit shqiptar Esat Toptani. Teksti i marrëveshjes është shkruar në turqisht me shkrim arab, kurse nënshkrimi i Esatit është në latinisht. Po ashtu një kopje është edhe në serbisht.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Dokumenti ndodhet në arkivën e shtetit tonë në gjuhën shqipe. Në fillim të temës është postuar se ku ndodhet.
> 
> Përveç tradhtisë së mësipërme ja dhe bilanci i pushtetit të Ahmet Bej Zogoll Pordhës, këtij politikani prostitutë:
> 
> Mbytja e ekonomisë fshatare
> Zhvatje e burimeve natyrore nga shoqëritë e huaja kapitaliste
> Luftë dhe presion i vazhdueshëm kundër kapitalit dhe borgjezisë vendase
> Paaftësi për të kryer reforma në bujqësi për shkak të sistemit të prapambetur feudal
> Prona çifligare. Çifligu i Divjakës dhe Karavastasë (çiflig shtetëror) dhuruar Ahmet Zogut.
> ...


Daso, 

Kur flitet per dokumenta, nuk kihet parasysh, qe si te tilla te konsiderohen dhe leksjonet qe ipeshin ne Shkollen e Larte  te Partise per studentat, qe pasi kishin mbaruar filloren apo e shumta uniken. ne perfundim paiseshin me DIPLLOME  te shkolles se LARTE, qe natyrysht qendronte mbi te gjitha Shkollat e Larta ne Shqiperi.

Dokumentat konsiderohen te tilla, kur i takojne kohes qe ka ndodh ngjarja dhe jepen te fotografuara apo te fotokopjuara per nje ngjarje  te caktuar.

Gjithkush pastaj mund te beje diskutime dhe krahasime sipas deshires per nje ngjarje te caktuar.

Citimi i me siperm eshte nje shabllon manipulues i metodes komuniste qe si beson asnje sot, por ne te njejten kohe tregon se si behej e bardha e zeze per çdo ngjarje gjate perjudhes ne fjale.

Per kete shprehja popullore thote: 'Nuk lahet Muti me Shure" dhe jo si e trasformon ti.


Thnks

.

----------


## murik

Propaganda e tmerrshme enveriste vazhdon akoma edhe sot 25 vjet nga vdekja e vampirit.Viti 2010 akoma vazhdojne perrallat e tradhtise se Zogut dhe krahasimet me vitin 1938.Ju qofshi,por nuk e kuptoj dot kete kembengulje per ta bere te zezen te bardhe,domethene qe sistemi komunisto-vampirist ishte sistemi me i mire e me patriotik qe ne kemi pasur ndonjehere.Eshte e pashprese puna jone per aq kohe sa do te zgjase kjo mjegullnaje ne mendejet e vjetra dhe fatkeqesisht edhe te reja.

----------


## Endless

> Daso, 
> 
> Kur flitet per dokumenta, nuk kihet parasysh, qe si te tilla te konsiderohen dhe leksjonet qe ipeshin ne Shkollen e Larte  te Partise per studentat, qe pasi kishin mbaruar filloren apo e shumta uniken. ne perfundim paiseshin me DIPLLOME  te shkolles se LARTE, qe natyrysht qendronte mbi te gjitha Shkollat e Larta ne Shqiperi.
> 
> Dokumentat konsiderohen te tilla, kur i takojne kohes qe ka ndodh ngjarja dhe jepen te fotografuara apo te fotokopjuara per nje ngjarje  te caktuar.
> 
> Gjithkush pastaj mund te beje diskutime dhe krahasime sipas deshires per nje ngjarje te caktuar.
> 
> Citimi i me siperm eshte nje shabllon manipulues i metodes komuniste qe si beson asnje sot, por ne te njejten kohe tregon se si behej e bardha e zeze per çdo ngjarje gjate perjudhes ne fjale.
> ...



edhe une i te njejtit mendim jam. tradhetia e toptanit ngjane me origjinale. ka dhe foto.  :ngerdheshje: 


opo si s'doli nje burre shteti pa na tradhetuar. ne kemi qene dhe popull besnik.  :i qetë:

----------


## Endless

> Propaganda e tmerrshme enveriste vazhdon akoma edhe sot 25 vjet nga vdekja e vampirit.Viti 2010 akoma vazhdojne perrallat e tradhtise se Zogut dhe krahasimet me vitin 1938.Ju qofshi,por nuk e kuptoj dot kete kembengulje per ta bere te zezen te bardhe,domethene qe sistemi komunisto-vampirist ishte sistemi me i mire e me patriotik qe ne kemi pasur ndonjehere.Eshte e pashprese puna jone per aq kohe sa do te zgjase kjo mjegullnaje ne mendejet e vjetra dhe fatkeqesisht edhe te reja.




epo der tani ai vampiri qe thua ti sikur po na dilka me besnik nga te gjithe.  :i qetë: 


megjithese ai kishte nje gje te mire, qe na mbronte nga te tjeret dhe s'leshonte pe ne territore, per te na e leruar nenen vet.

----------


## Dasius

> Daso, 
> 
> Kur flitet per dokumenta, nuk kihet parasysh, qe si te tilla te konsiderohen dhe leksjonet qe ipeshin ne Shkollen e Larte  te Partise per studentat, qe pasi kishin mbaruar filloren apo e shumta uniken. ne perfundim paiseshin me DIPLLOME  te shkolles se LARTE, qe natyrysht qendronte mbi te gjitha Shkollat e Larta ne Shqiperi.
> 
> Dokumentat konsiderohen te tilla, kur i takojne kohes qe ka ndodh ngjarja dhe jepen te fotografuara apo te fotokopjuara per nje ngjarje  te caktuar.
> 
> Gjithkush pastaj mund te beje diskutime dhe krahasime sipas deshires per nje ngjarje te caktuar.
> 
> Citimi i me siperm eshte nje shabllon manipulues i metodes komuniste qe si beson asnje sot, por ne te njejten kohe tregon se si behej e bardha e zeze per çdo ngjarje gjate perjudhes ne fjale.
> ...



Shko e falju "mbretit" ke dera e shtëpisë, po zor se do ketë kohë të merret me ty se është shumë i zënë me biznese.

Ça ipeshin e ça nuk ipeshin në shkollën e lartë të Partisë, po ta lë ty që të merresh gjithë ditën e gjithë natën po deshe se as më intereson fare.

Ti shiko më mirë citimet e tua prej dështaku, se unë tradhtisë nuk i them dot patriotizëm. Se kodoshllëkut nuk mund t'i them inteligjencë, dhe varfërisë nuk mund t'i them kismet.

Nëse ti me argumenta mund të mi kundërshtosh ato citimet e mia shabllone, bujrum. Në mos po, hec babë! Mos na bëj vapë.

----------


## Zoti Basha

I lumte Zogut, qe talli menderen sa deshi me serbin.

----------


## shalja1

[COLOR="DimGray"][COLOR="DarkRed"]Nje leter e DUQIT per ZOGOLLIN [/COLOR
Madhërisë së tij, Zogu I, mbret i shqiptarëve 

Ju jam thellësisht mirënjohës Madhërisë Suaj për letrën që më dërguat, në të cilën shprehnit shqetësimin tuaj në lidhje me rastin e firmosjes së marrëveshjeve të reja midis vendeve tona. Ndjenjat e shfaqura nga Madhëria Juaj gjejnë mbështetje të plotë nga qeveria fashiste dhe nga i gjithë populli italian kundrejt shtetit fisnor shqiptar dhe Sovranit të tij. Marrëveshjet e firmosura në Tiranë janë tepër të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e raporteve mes Italisë dhe Shqipërisë, të mbështetura në miqësi, forcimi i së cilës është shenjtëruar, nga prova e fundit, të cilën shteti dhe populli italian e kanë vlerësuar me gjithë vlerën e tij. Ndaj, konkluzionet e marrëveshjeve të Tiranës, të bëra të mundura nga urtësia dhe vullneti i mirë i Madhërisë Suaj janë pritur me sadisfaksion në Itali, dhe si një ogur i gëzuar për të çuar përpara bashkëpunimin italo-shqiptar. 
Madhërisë Suaj i shpreh dashamirësinë time, për vendimin e Tij personal, për këtë vepër të përbashkët, e cila ka bërë të mundur të arrihet ky rezultat i kënaqshëm, dhe siguron miqësinë time të devotshme. 

Romë, 30 mars 1936 Musolini  Nga Dorina Topallaj

----------


## micro-phobia

Zogolli ishte nje Anadollak si Sali Berisha nuk ja vlen te humbet kohe, ishte nje tragjedi Shqiptare nje kohe e humbur kot, tani kemi Anadollakun e kohes i cili fatmiresisht nuk e gezon as 5% te pushtetit qe zoteronte zogu

----------


## shalja1

[I]Zogolloviqi [/I]
Sekretet e Ahmet Zogut

_
Kujtimet e diplomatit dhe ish mikut te ngushte te Zogut, Catin Saraci. Per vite te tera ishte prane tij. E pershkruan si njeri brenda te cilit triumfoi perfundimisht e liga. Kurthet, intrigat, vrasjet, perfitimet e frikshme ne rryshfete te padegjuara dhe shitja e nje vendi, ne rrefimin e rralle te Saracit 

nga Alqi Kociko

Ne fillim ishin tre: Ahmet Zogu, Catin Saraci dhe Jak Koci. Nje triumvirat pushteti qe ne fakt, rrenjet i kishte vite me pare se Zogu te behej njeshi i padiskutueshem, ne nje Shqiperi feudale te cilen europianet e njihnin shume me pak se vendet afrikane. Por sa me shume Zogu kapej pas pushtetit, aq me shume zbulohej karakteri dhe synimet e tij te verteta ne syte e diplomatit dhe artistit aristokrat shkodran: Saraci kishte zbuluar pak nga pak gjate viteve, “njeriun e lig Ahmet Zogu, qe shtiu ne dore frenat e nje kombi dhe e shpuri ate ne zgrip te shkaterrimit…”. Nje kendveshtrim nga brenda i jetes dhe karakterit te nje njeriu qe percaktoi fatin e nje vendi per gati 20 vjet, vjen per lexuesin shqiptar te shekullit te 21-te ne nje menyre gati aventurore qe te kujton legjendat me pirate, harta e thesare te vjeter. Doreshkrimet e Catin Saracit, per fat te keq te parealizuara dot ne forme finale si liber voluminoz, ishin mbyllur ne nje kasete bankare te Londres per te rene ne dore ne albanologut Robert Elsie, e prej ketej per t’iu dhuruar Bibliotekes Kombetare ne Tirane. Perkthimi dinjitoz nga anglishtja prej Virgjil Mucit, ishte hapi i fundit qe vulosi fatin e kujtimeve te Catin Paskal Saracit (1902-1974) mbi mbretin Zog: Ato tashme jane liber. E megjithe pro-te dhe kundra-t qe jane thene ne dekada per Ahmet Zogun, doreshkrimet me pershtypjet e nje njeriu per te cilin Zogu ka ushqyer njeheresh besim, respekt dhe madje drojtje prej intelektit te tij, do te zene padiskutim nje vend te vecante. 

I lindur ne nje familje te vjeter tregtare borgjeze te Shkodres, Catin Saraci ndoshta nuk do ta kishte shkuar ne mendje se do ta kalonte gjysmen e dyte te jetes si tij si artist, piktor i njohur dhe frekuentues i rregullt i rretheve mondane te Londres. Ishte ekuivalenti europian i Faik Konices ne Shtetet e Bashkuara: Ambasador dhe aristokrat ne sjellje, komunikim, erudicion, ne nuhatjen e politikes. Ndersa mbi nje shekull nga lindja e tij, na vjen edhe si deshmitar kyc i nje epoke, per nje arsye shume te thjeshte: Ndryshe nga kritiket e shumte te Zogut, Saraci nuk ishte ne anen tjeter te barrikades. “Zogu i Shqiperise ka pase qene nje burre po aq i poshter sa edhe cdo cub tjeter i madh ne Europe, vetem se skena e teatrit ne te cilin ai luajti ishte me e vogel. E quaj fat qe e kam pase njohur si askush tjeter ne kete bote. Duke qene ne sherbim te tij, kam udhetuar poshte e perpjete neper ambasada e kryeqytete te Europes, ndaj dhe kam mundur te shoh e te degjoj nje pjese te mire te asaj cfare po ndodhte, nderkohe qe ai njeri i pashoq per nga ligesia po ngjitej ne maje te pushtetit…” 

Dhe Saraci e nis rrefimin e tij nga fillimi. Ahmet Zogu, i kurorezuar me vone mbret i Shqiperise me lejen e Musolinit, lindi rreth vitit 1893. Asokohe Shqiperia ishte province turke dhe turqit nuk e kishin me detyrim regjistrimin e lindjeve ne asnje vis te perandorise. Nderkohe qe te krishteret shqiptare regjistroheshin ne librin e kishes, krahina e Zogut nuk e njihte kete lloj regjistrimi sepse ishte kthyer en bloc ne fene muhamendane ne vitin 1851. Kur mbushi tete vjec, Zogu u dergua ne Kostandinopoje ku kreu shkollen fillore dhe mesoi turqisht ne mejtep. Gjate gjithe jetes se tij, Zogu ka kryer vetem keto tri klase shkolle: Nga Shqiperia kishte marre me vete nje tutor, Abdurrahman Krosi (Lale Krosi), njeri krejt analfabet, bemat dhe krimet e te cilit nuk lane pa prekur as njerezit e familjes (dihet se cyti vrasesit e te vellait). Saraci sakteson se ngaqe nuk e mesoi kurre gramatiken e shqipes, Zogu nuk ia ka shkruar kurre njeriu asnje leter me doren e vet, por i ka diktuar ato. 

Ne vitin 1917, kur ndodhej ne Vjene me studime pas nje burse te qeverise austriake, ndodhi dhe takimi i pare i Catinit me Ahmetin. Atehere Austria ndihmonte ne arsimim nje grusht shqiptaresh te spikatur, pasi kishte plane per kete vend te vogel. Ndersa mbi dy te tretat e Shqiperise ndodheshin nen pushtimin austriak, 70 kryetare fisesh u nisen ne Vjene t’i paraqesnin nderimet Kajzerit, mes tyre dhe Zogu. “Me lane pershtypje te thelle fjalet patriotike qe dilnin nga goja e nje muhamedani shqiptar”, thote per Zogun Saraci. Takimi i dyte tre vjet me vone ne Tirane, e bindi Saracin se nje njeri me entuziazem te tille i duhej Shqiperise, ndaj “u betova ta ndihmoj me mish e me shpirt”. Dhe viti 1920 e gjen Shqiperine me kete pasqyre politike: Klasa sunduese ishin bejleret, ndersa Zogu ishte ne opozite, i perkrahur nga rinia. “Ai ishte tipi ideal per udheheqje, po te kemi parasysh se asnje katolik nuk mund ta reformonte vendin pa shkaktuar nje konflikt serioz fetar”. Saraci vuri re se si kryeminister, Zogu mori disa reforma drastike duke tronditur keqaz doket kanceroze aziatike: I ktheu varrezat muhamedane ne parqe, u dha mundesine grave myslimane te merrnin iniciativen ne duar, ndaloi me ligj poligamine, fete nuk duhej te perziheshin ne punet e shtetit. “Atehere vendosa te predikoj per te ne zonen e Shkodres, ku Zogu njihej shume pak”, thote Saraci, duke shtuar se qyteti i tij i lindjes ishte de fakto kryeqytet per Shqiperine e vogel. Por ketu mbarojne pershtypjet e tij te mira per Ahmetin, i cili te vetmen histori qe kishte mesuar edhe ne detajet me te hollesishme, ishte ajo e Napoleon Bonapartit. 

Ja si e pershkruan Catin Saraci situaten e nxehte te viteve 1922-1924, e paperseritshme ne historine shqiptare qofte dhe per faktin se mes vrasjesh e betejash politike, mori jete foshnja e parlamentarizmit shqiptar: Shefqet bej Verlaci ishte kryetari i shtetit skeletik shqiptar. Cifligari me i madh i vendit me mbi 40 mije ha toke te punueshme ne Shqiperine e jugut pa llogaritur siperfaqet e shitura, ai kishte gjithmone njerez te gatshem per ta ndjekur. Zogut i duhej kjo force, ndaj ne 1923-shin fejohet me vajzen e Verlacit. Pas kesaj, ky i fundit i jep gjithe votat e perkrahesve ne parlament dhe stabilizon situaten e dobet financiare te dhendrrit duke i paguar rreth 18 mije paunde (Saraci flet gjithmone me monedhen britanike). Nje vit me vone, Zogu kryeminister plagoset nga Beqir Valteri dhe si i pamundur per disa jave, ia delegon pushtetin vjehrrit. Nderkaq, thurr planin me ndihmen e perhershme te Lale Krosit dhe kryen shpagimin e gjakut duke vrare Avni Rustemin, pa llogaritur ndoshta se me kete do te ndizte revolucionin. I lutet vjehrrit ta ndihmoje ne konflikt me te holla e njerez, por Shefqet beu qe nuhat rrezikshmerine e situates, rreket per kompromis me kryengritesit nga frika e humbjes se pasurise. “Atehere ne morem rruget dhe u larguam, ndersa kur Zogu hyri pas gjashte muajsh triumfator ne Tirane, e la menjane Verlacin, duke ia kthyer edhe 10 mije paundet e dhena nga ish vjehrri pas fejeses”. 

Sa per pergatitjet e rikthimit, pervec faktit te njohur se Ahmet Zogu u ndihmua nga kryeministri serb Pashic me te holla (250 mije paunde) e njerez, duke i falur ne kembim Jugosllavise kullotat e pasura te Vermoshit dhe Shen Naumin, Saraci nenvizon se ajka e ushtrise se “Legalitetit” ishin rreth 500 oficere bjelloruse nga mbeturinat e Vrangelit qe u thyen nga Ushtria e Kuqe, eksperte ne luftimet frontale dhe ne armet automatike. Keta udhehiqnin rreth 5 mije shqiptare te Kosoves, te cilet marshuan drejt nje kundershtari po aq te forte, por te pajisur keq. Dinakeria e Zogut inicioi edhe nje levizje mashtruese per qeverine e Fan Nolit. Ai bashke me shpuren e vet, bene nje udhetim corodites nga Beogradi ne Vjene e ne Prage, per te dhene idene e ikjes. Ne Vjene gjeti dhe bukuroshen Francy, e cila per ca kohe me pas, jetoi si mantenute ne Tirane, ku pat ardhur me dy valixhe te vogla dhe u largua me dy kamione plot baule te reja dhe nje dore te mire parash. 

Hapat e pare te Ahmet Zogut pas fitores? “Shpallja e vetes president e me pas mbret me bekimin e Italise, eliminimi sistematik i armiqve politike dhe marrja e masave per t’u rrethuar gjithmone e me teper nga nje bande njerezish injorante e analfabete qe e levdonin ore e cast, kryenin cdo porosi dhe vidhnin pa pushim shtetin”. Te cilet pershkruhen keshtu nga Zogu ne nje rrefim intim: “Ky eshte cirku im. Ajo cfare ata dine ose ndjejne nuk me intereson hicfare. Per aq kohe sa i nenshtrohen kamxhikut tim dhe nuk hedhin vickla, une jam i kenaqur me ta dhe i mbaj”. 

Megjithate, me Catin Saracin dhe Jak Kocin, Ahmet Zogu do te ruante nje marredhenie te vecante. E kerkonte mendimin dhe keshillen e tyre, packa se shume here degjonte prej tyre kritika. Por sipas Saracit, dy ishin synimet e tij te fshehta dhe finale: Te pasurohej sa me shpejt dhe sa me shume, dhe te shtypte e poshteronte cdo atdhetar e patriot me mjetet e pushtetit. Nga ana tjeter, Zogu nuk hezitoi aspak ta vinte vendin nen zgjedhen e ekonomike italiane me Traktatin e pare te Tiranes, me dekretin per krijimin e Bankes Kombetare te Shqiperise me kapital italian (duke ia nenshtruar fqinjit te madh gjithe jeten ekonomike e financiare ne vendit), me firmosjen e borxhit prej 50 milione franga ari ne kembim te ndertimit nga italianet te porteve e rrugeve strategjike qe do pergatisnin pushtimin e Shqiperise po prej tyre, me Traktatin e dyte te Tiranes etj. 

Dhe vijojne deshmite tronditese te Catin Saracit: Ahmet Zogu jo vetem qe ka marre mite (rryshfet), por ne cdo rast ishte ai vete qe percaktonte sasine qe i duhej. I pajisur me pasaporte diplomatike dhe dokumente extra, tutori i moshuar i Zogut largohej nga vendi me kamione te ngarkuar me valute, i shoqeruar nga roje te armatosura. Keto udhetime kryheshin rregullisht kurdohere qe Zogu kishte hedhur nenshkrimin mbi ndonje akt te ri, ndersa itinerari i rendomte ishte: Durres-Bari, e prej andej ne Gjeneve te Zvicres. Sapo parate siguroheshin ne nje banke te huaj, percillej urdher me shkrim qe te transferoheshin ne nje vend edhe me te sigurte se i pari. “Per rrjedhoje, pjesa me e madhe e ketyre parave gjendet ne Lloyd’s Bank te Londres. Une vete me doren time, kam shkruar nje sere urdhrash te kesaj natyre si dhe i kam ardhur ne ndihme tutorit analfabet per te mberritur ne kufi ne Zvicren”, shkruan Catin Saraci. I cili shton se si tutori Lale Krosi, edhe Zogu, i kishin thene se ne ato kamiona ndodheshin dokumente shteterore me rendesi jetike, “cka une fillimisht e besoja”. Dhe parate shtese perfitoheshin ne njemije menyra, pervec rroges zyrtare prej 35 mije paundesh ne vit. Nje shembull: Rrogat e 5 mije mercenareve qe e sollen ne pushtet, vileshin rregullisht ne cdo fundmuaji nga Zogu, pavaresisht se ata ishin larguar shume heret nga Shqiperia. Nje tjeter shembull i paskrupulltesise: Zogu-Saracit, “Catin, ne jemi vend bujqesor pa kembe kapitalisti, ndaj e kam fjalen te hapim negociata me sovjetiket dhe t’ua permbushim kerkesat qe nuk arriten te realizojne permes Fan Nolit. Por me nje kusht: Sovjetiket te me paguajne ne dore 300 mije paunde…” Saraci nuk e kreu kurre nje negociate te tille, por Zogu kish nevoje per para. Trilloi nje histori sikur prijesit e Veriut po rebeloheshin se nuk qene paguar per ndihmen qe i dhane dhe kerkoi nga italianet 200 mije paund. Por dhe kur i mori parate, nuk shperndau asnje kacidhe. 

Shembulli i fundit persa u perket parave, sepse te tilla Saraci ka shume, vjen pas krijimit nga italianet te Bankes sone Kombetare. Myfit bej Lobohova “gjysme cerkez e gjysme shqiptar”, ishte ne ate kohe i falimentuar, dhe dihej nga te gjithe se ky minister Financash kishte lene peng gjithe pasurine per 80 mije luigje ari. “Mbasi statuti i Bankes u miratua, Myfiti jo vetem qe lau gjithe borxhet e veta, por i tepruan para edhe per te blere nje alamet pallati ne Rome dhe nisi te jape para me interes”. Dhe kur Saraci merr vesh ne Rome se Zogu per kete rast special kishte perfituar 5 milione franga ari, niset per Tirane ku pas nje bisede te gjate me Zogun, degjon nga ky i fundit se kishte marre vetem dy milione?! 

Nje pjese te vecante Catin Saraci i kushton ne doreshkrimet e veta, eliminimit qe Zogu u beri kundershtareve te vet. Vrasja e Luigj Gurakuqit ne vitin 1925 ne Bari te Italise nga djali i tezes (Balto Stambolla, emrin Saraci nuk e permend) i paguar nga Zogu, ndodhi kur vete Catini ishte ne Bari, ku sapo kishte marre detyren e konsullit. Shume zera ia atribuojne organizimin e vrasjes vete Catinit, por ja cfare thote ai: “Ironia eshte se vrasesi, nje dite me pare me takoi ne zyren time duke me thene se kishte ardhur per te kryer nje veper te madhe patriotike. E njihja mire qe nga koha e shkolles, qe nje aventurier e burracak i pashoq, prandaj dhe nuk e mora mundimin ta lajmeroja udheheqesin e opozites, me te cilin vijoja ta mbaja ende marredhenie te mira personale. Nje vit me pare kisha mundur t’i shpetoja jeten viktimes po ne Bari, ndaj ai vete dhe familja me paten shprehur mirenjohjen. Asokohe mendoja se vete Zogu nuk ishte i lidhur direkt me keto gjema”. Pas eliminimit te Gurakuqit, Saraci niset urgjent per ne Tirane, ku gjen Zogun dhe kunatin e tij Ceno Beg Kryeziun (me serb nga vete serbet) shend e vere. Historia vazhdon me vrasjen e Bajram Currit po nga trupat e Ceno Begut, ne fakt ushtare serbe te maskuar. Sa i perket Zogut, Saraci thekson se qe kur Bace Bajrami mori malet me 500 vete, Ahmeti e dinte se nuk kishte c’ti bente sado ushtare te niste, ndaj vendosi ta linte ne fatin e vet. Por misionin do ta permbushte kunati Ceno Beg atehere minister i Brendshem, “ndoshta”, thekson Saraci, “si pjese e marreveshjes qe ishte bere me Pashicin per te vrare luftetaret e Kosoves”. Ironikisht, Ceno Begu e pa me sy shume te keq afrimin e Zogut me Italine, sepse atij po i minohej misioni projugosllav. Nje oficer shqiptar i rrefen Saracit se Ceno ishte shprehur ne rreth te ngushte per “tradhtine e Zogut ndaj miqve qe e ndihmuan”. Catini ia shtie ne vesh Ahmetit dhe pas kesaj Ceno Begu ballafaqohet koke me koke me Zogun. Rezultati: Ftohja perfundimtare, aq sa Ceno filloi te ruhej me roje te armatosur nga frika e kunatit. Me pas largohet nga Shqiperia drejt Prages si ambasador, por me 14 tetor 1927 qellohet per vdekje ne kafe Passage nga studenti shqiptar 23 vjec, i quajtur Alqiviadh Bebi prej Elbasani. Vrasesi nuk tregoi asgje, por Catini vjen nga Vjena ne Prage per te asistuar bash ne deklaraten e vellait te Cenos, Gani beg Kryeziu, qe sapo kishte ardhur nga Beogradi, para kufomes se byrazerit: “Zogu ka per ta paguar kete nje dite”. 

Catin Saraci flet per shume ceshtje te erreta apo te ditura te jetes se Zogut. Flet dhe per personazhin enigmatik Jak Koci, “nje nga mendjet me te zhdervjelleta te vendit tone, ndonese makiavelist e ndjekes fanatik”. Treshja Zogu-Koci-Saraci kishin rene dakord per punet e tyre te ardhshme t’i ndanin fitimet 20%-Jaku, 10%-Catini dhe pjesa tjeter, Ahmeti. Por Zogu gjithmone i fshihte perfitimet per te mos u lene pjese dy aventuriereve te tjere, cka inicioi edhe nje sherr mes Jakut dhe Zogut. Sa per martesen e famshme te Ahmet Zogut, ajo nisi si deshire per t’u martuar me bijen e mbretit Viktor Emanueli III, kerkese qe i gajasi hierarket e larte fashiste dhe mikun e ngushte te Saracit, nensekretarin fashist per Kolonite Alessandro Lessona, nje mik i ngushte i Musolinit. Ky i fundit i raporton Duces se “maloku analfabet na dashka nuse te larte”, vijon nje refuzim deshperues per Zogun, pastaj kohe me vone nisin tratativat qe bitisen me princeshen hungareze Aponnyi. 

Libri qe perftohet prej shkrimeve te Catin Saracit, eshte i paperfunduar ndersa shenimet e fundit duhet te jene aty rreth vitit 1940. Ne fakt, disa prej temave qe ai nuk i shtjelloi dot, jane tejet intriguese: Zogu si oficer austriak, Zogu i internuar ne Vjene, Vrasja e Esat pashes, Vrasja e Avni Rustemit, Gjithe Shqiperia kunder Zogut, Zogu merr 250 mije sterlina per grushtin e shtetit, Veprat kriminale te motrave te Zogut, Lessona na dorezon 5 milione lira te mbyllura ne valixhe, Mita e dyte prej 10 milione frangash ari, Revolta e pare kunder Zogut, Vrasja e Hasan Prishtines, Kriza e pare nervore e Zogut etj etj. Per Aurel Plasarin, autorin e parathenies se librit, eshte per te ardhur keq qe keto ceshtje nuk u shtjelluan. Por konkluzioni i ketij libri packa se te pambaruar, eshte i vete Saracit: Mustafa Qemali, ishte shqiptari qe shpetoi kombin turk, ashtu si Ahmet Zogu, nje mendesi anadollake qe shkaterroi Shqiperine. 

“Une Catin Saraci, te akuzoj ty Ahmet Zogu si tradhtar te atdheut tend, si vrases e hajdut. Shqiperia ka pare pushtues edhe me te fuqishem se keta te sotmit. Do te ikin edhe keta, por emri yt s’ka per te figuruar gjekundi. Synimi i kesaj letre eshte te te paralajmeroje per here te fundit te mos ngaterrohesh me me Shqiperine, ndryshe do te detyrohem t’u tregoj dicka me shume francezeve dhe anglezeve. Bankenotat false qe me dhe si dhe letrat e tua te fundit, po i ruaj si dokument i pandershmerise sate…Catin Paskal Saraci, London, 21 A.Stratford Rd.”_

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Zogu nuk eshte personazh o udheheqes politik per tu mbururr.

Po megjithate,deri tani qenderon pushtetari me i mire qe ka nxjerr shqiperia,po te marrim vetem dy aspekte;Zhvillimin,vjedhjen.(duke e krahasuar me Enverin,Saliun,Fatosin).
Solli zhvillim,me teper se keta te tre.
E vodhi me pak se keta te tre.

----------


## Dasius

> Zogu nuk eshte personazh o udheheqes politik per tu mbururr.
> 
> Po megjithate,deri tani qenderon pushtetari me i mire qe ka nxjerr shqiperia,po te marrim vetem dy aspekte;Zhvillimin,vjedhjen.(duke e krahasuar me Enverin,Saliun,Fatosin).
> Solli zhvillim,me teper se keta te tre.
> E vodhi me pak se keta te tre.


Ou....hahahahahaha. Ma bëj pak krahasimin e vjedhjeve të Enverit me ato të Zogut???

Po filloj unë me të zogut

1. 2 % e buxhetit të shtetit përdorur për shpenzimet e familjes mbretërore.
2. 6 arka me flori të vjedhura nga thesari i shtetit. (Dokument i gjetur në arkivat britanike)
3. Çifligu i Divjakës dhe Karavastasë (pronë shtetërore) "dhuruar" mbretit nga shteti!!!!!!!
4. Dhuratë me para në dorë të Shën Naumit.
5 etj.

Mi listo pak konkretisht vjedhjet për shpenzim personal të Enverit.

----------


## DriniM

E verteta e mareveshjes se Mbretit Zog me serbine ,te ndegjuar nga pjesemares direkt ne ate mareveshje  dhe gjithashtu ne prishjen e saj .


Sikur Fan Noli mos silleshte sic u sol ate kohe ne Lidhjen e Kombeve ,Zogu do  e kishte pare Shqiperine me dylby qysh atehere  Qershor 1924 .
Por Noli pak nga inati e me shum nga kokefortesia ,iu drejtua rusise .
E ky veprim vendosi ne levizje politiken perendimore per te kthyer Zogun ne vendin e vet .

Mos e zgjasi me shum .
Cka i kane kerkuar serbet Zogut , Zogu iu ka thene mire , ska problem ,dhe ata e ndihmuan  shum materialisht dhe me disa ushatre ,se jo qindra e mijra sic prallisin propaganduesit e dulles.


Kur ka hyre Zogu ne Peshkopi nga Dibra e Madhe , hasi pak ne rezistence ne Peshkopi , te cilen e neutralizoi fare lehte . 
Aty e kapin nje oficer te ushtrise Shqiptare rob ( emri nuk me kujtohet  tani ) dhe kane dashur qe ta vrasin .
Ky oficer ka qenur po oficer edhe para aratisjes se Zogut .
Zogu i ka ndaluar ushtaret e vet ,qe ai oficer te vritet pa gjykim .
Iu ka thene bjereni njeheri ti bejme gjikimin mandej vendosim .
Kur e ka pyetur Zogu ate oficerin ,>- a din se kend e lufton ?!
Oficeri  i ishte pergjigjur ,po e dij .
E perse atehere veprove keshtu ?
Ai ishte pergjigjur sic duhet pergjigjur cdo oficer i karieres >-
Zotri une zbatova urdherin e udheheqesve te mij .
Dhe Zogu , aty  per aty e falen dhe e emron perseri oficer te forcave te veta ushtarake .

Pasi Zogu mori pushtetin , serbija normalisht qe deshte ate cka kishte kerkuar dhe cka i kishte premtuar Zogu .

Por Zogu ia kthen pergjigjen serbise ( tekstualisht keshtu ) >-


Kur u muarem vesh ne ,ne beograd ,une isha vetem nje Amet Zog - individ e asgje me shum , e sot jam kryeminister i Shqiperise .
Shqiperia nuk eshte  prone e imja private ,por eshte prone e popullit .
E populli nuk e pranon ate cka ju kam premtuar .


Dhe Zogu eshte i vetmi politikan Shqiptar qe ua ka futur-veshur serbeve .


P.S.
E sa per ar e prona edhe mund te ket mare dicka Zogu , por jo si keta kelyshet e dulles sot ne ditet e demokracise , qe vodhen  diten me diell  Thesarin  e  shtetit ,pronesimin e gati te gjithe tokave koperativiste dulliste  e  te gjithe bregdedetin .

----------

